# Leupold Spotting Scope



## cabinman (Jan 11, 2010)

I am looking for someone who has one or has used a Leupold 12-40-60 Gold Ring Spotting Scope. I am thinking of purchasing one. Sure would like to hear they are everything they are cracked up to be,if they are.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I have looked through the scope before. I own a Leupold Compact 15-30x50 gold ring and think it is a great little scope. I have always been impressed with Leupold and have found their Gold Ring line to be outstanding.


----------

